# i dont look my bra size...



## rosegasm (Jun 18, 2010)

so i went to a skinny cow ice cream/bra fitting event last weekend.. and they had free drinks ice cream and a free bra and fitting.

so they hand us an envelope with a bunch of things and one of them was a card saying our assumed bra size. i put down 36c/34d. they were the sizes i was wearing now. when it was my turn to be measured, i told the associate my size and she gave me the most confused look. she measured me (QUITE snugly, to the point where she flattened my girls) and put me as a 36a. she used the add 5" to underbust measurement method.

now i have not been a 36a since i was 14 (im 22 now) and it is pretty ridiculous.

i measured myself at home and i came out to a 36b. but 36b bras give me quadruple boob. >.> and 38 is too loose in the band. i have a feeling a 34c wouldn't fit either.

i know i do not LOOk like a 36c/34d. am i wearing the wrong bra? are there other ways to measure your bra?


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 18, 2010)

I always say screw what the tape measure says and wear what is comfortable. That means trying on every bra, but I think that's less of a pain than always returning the wrong size, kwim?

According to VS I'm like a G. Um, definitely not. They tried a 38 DD and it literally was too loose around my midsection, but the cups fit. I don't know who came up with the science of measuring boobs, but I think they may have been a tad mental.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 18, 2010)

I've used this guide and it's worked out wonderfully for me. I always thought I was a 36C but I followed this guide and found out I was a 34DD and my girls have been in a much comfortable home ever since haha

Bra Fitting Guide - your solution to finding the perfect fitting bra - OrchardCorset.com

BTW 36A?? I'm no bra expert but judging from your avatar, you don't look anywhere near an A..wonder where she got that from


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the same boob size Rosegasm! 36C

I used to wear 36B a few years ago, and I had the quad-boob effect. Randomly someone said try a C cup, and it felt better.
I think my boobs dont look big (considering a "C" sounds large), but I've always had big looking boobs among majority of my friends.  I had a friend who was the same size as me, but my boobs still look bigger.

I agree with JustAddSparkles.  Try on everything!!
Oh, and the women who fitted you, I would have told her _"Gemme a bra in an A cup and I'll strip down right here right now to prove your wrong!"_


----------



## stacystatik (Jun 18, 2010)

the adding +4 or +5 inches to the band size number to determine bra size is a very old inaccurate way of measuring bra size. i mean think about it why would add 5 extra inches to your body that arent there? that would be like getting fitted for a pair of jeans and then told to add 5 inches to your hip measurements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course your gonna get a band size to big and a cup size far too small

when i go into la senza I get measured 34A (and yes i get that quad boob plus the band is almost up to my neck)
when I go to Victoria's secret i get told 30d (but they have to put me in a 32 c)
and when i go to changes and get my measurements taken by a professional  im a 28 DD-E cup and you know what the only bras i own that don't pinch my neck and give my back aches is the 28 DD-E 

any ways the proper way to do it

The Holy Fit      (click getting fitted)

Bravissimo: The Perfect Fit - Full Experience Video | Big Bras, Lingerie, Swimwear and Clothing for D-KK cup women


an AWESOME calculator very accurate as long as you accurately take your measurements

***ELEKTRONICZNY BRA-FITTER***


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 18, 2010)

@justaddsparkles: very awesome mantra to go by 

@mizuki: she basically pulled the tape so much that i stopped breathing for a sec and i barely made out a "tooo tightttt!!!!"

@hhunt2: the woman did tell me to put a shirt over it and see how i looked from diff angles. i tried on a few bras to humor her, but i came out and told her it wasnt going to work no matter how full coverage this 36a was.

@stacystatik: thanks for the links! and i'm getting turned off from vs bras because they're getting so expensive and their sizes are all over the place now. and how about the miraculous bra... i tried it on for sh*ts and giggles and i felt like i was wearing baseball caps under my shirt. :X


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

you add the 4-5 inches to be able to fit your boobs. My Rib cage under my boobs is only 28", but I wear a 32 bra, and it's by no means loose. Go measure the bottom band part of your bra and it'll be 4-5 inches less than what the number reads on the tag of your bra.

the number on your bra indicates how many inches around the fullest part of your breasts you are, not your underbust


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

honestly i find that my bra size chages slightly between styles of bras and also where i buy the bra from! cup zise wise i have bras in cups d,dd and even e and also an array of back sizes too! honestly i find the best way is to take a couple of the same bra in and see what fits you the best. plus i always put a top back on to see what the bra looks like under clothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds weird but some bras make my boobs look pointed and i'm not so keen on that. i prefer my boobs to look rounded in the cups


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 18, 2010)

Honestly I find the best way is just to try on the bras at the store. I have been measured professionally to be a 36D but I have bras that are 36C that also fit me and some that are 36D that do as well.

I would say that a 34D in no brand should fit a 34B, that just sounds odd to me. Where you comfortable in the cup bras you were wearing before?


----------



## Meisje (Jun 18, 2010)

I say screw all the math and just try them on. You can definitely use the calculation to help you find your size, but gather up some that supposedly fit and try them on, because strap placement, cup type and design, clasps... they're all different on every bra and they make a big difference in the fit.

I have super duper issues finding a bra that fits. I have to try them on, always, even if I think I know it will fit, just in case the store has changed the style a bit since I bought the last one. And I *never *let the ladies in the store fit me, because they always insist my band size is 36. It's not. It's 34. Give me a 36 band, I'm in terrible discomfort, the band gapes off and my boobs try to escape out the bottom. They also always try to give me a smaller cup than I need. 

My hips and fullest part of my bust are exactly the same size, but my hips come in slowly, getting smaller around right up until my smallest waist, which then continues right up under my bra band. In other words, I'm "pear shaped" but not in the sense that my hips are larger --- I just slope in like a pear. My boobs equal out to my hips, but my band size is deceptively small. Even when I gain weight --- I don't gain it in my band size, just the boobs (and everywhere else except band size).

I also have narrow shoulders, which means the straps have to fit just right or I'm constantly tugging the straps up. I put on 20 lbs, and right now I am a 34 DD, and it's so frigging hard to get a bra that fits properly.


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boobs are such fussy things. haha

i went to the vs semi annual sale today and i tried on a bunch of 34d's. great fit. HA! 36A MY BUTT! i realized my 36c's might be loose in the band because i've had to fit on tightest hook and 34d's are suiting me beautifully... AND holding my girls from jiggling and bouncing all over the place.

IN YOUR FACE, TAPE MEASURE.

yup yup i really learned that you really have to try it on. i tried on a 34c from the gap (extra 25% off sale stuff), and i fit everything except my bigger boob was getting cut in half. lol.

oh bras, why must thou be so complicated?


----------



## LC (Jun 19, 2010)

lol @ bigger boob...why do we have one bigger boob! for the first time a couple months ago my husband said..."why does your one boob look bigger"

im like are you kidding me? it IS bigger lol, he had never noticed. men are so stupid hahaha


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad you found your fit. VS sucks at measuring-at least in my instance too. I should have been an easy measurement, especially since they badgered me into it. I'm pretty much flat and knew my size already. I humored them and tried on the size they told me, my chest had that effect of spilling out the side. That one miracle lace push up bra has the weirdest fit on me there, but looks so sexy.


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ugh, I hate bra sizing, it's really almost impossible to figure it out. I'm still struggling with finding the proper size for me. Does anybody else have the issue of a bra fitting perfectly in the store and then you get home and suddenly your boobs seem to have magically grown and the bra doesn't fit anymore? Drives me crazy!


----------



## m4dswine (Jul 2, 2010)

Bra measuring puts me in a 36B or something. Which means I have sliding bands and boobs squidged into the middle of my chest. I have low, wide boobs. I used the Bravissimo method and am a comfortable 34D, possibly 34DD depending on the brand etc.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Im a 42d to 44dd depending on the brand


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 5, 2010)

I am a DDD. Yeah. I can *only* wear the plunge bras from Lane Bryant--all others are too big in the band in that size or the cups are too small. Or they're wonky. 

So, my best friend's dad was nice and did the laundry. She called me CRYING because he ruined her bras that she *loved.* He was upfront about it and offered to replace them, so she as me to take her bra shopping (I love shopping..). Rach had lost a lot of weight and I told her she should get measured. She measured in at a 38DDD. I fell over laughing as she has a VERY flat chest. I don't mean deceptively small looking either. She'll tell you she has nothing. The woman gave me the, "Don't laugh" look and said she "wears a DD but you wouldn't think it looking at me." I nodded and said, "Look, I'm not being unkind but your bra doesn't fit properly. A DD is too big for you and a DDD is just going to sit on her." Maybe it was unkind, but I hate when people say, "Oooh! I'm this size!" and then whatever they're trying on DOESN'T bloody fit! It looks terrible and tacky when your boobs are floating around your midsection in a bra two sizes too bloody big.  I found Rach a bra--I believe it was a B cup. 

The point: Try them on and don't listen to what people say. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 5, 2010)

Been there. I got fitted in a Change store in DK. And the woman there was actually brilliant. She told me, that the size she could give me would only be a guideline for their brand, as size varies sooo much between brands. She told me to always buy the band to fit in the outer hook, so that when the elastic gives during use, you can tighten it in. And as for the cup, to make sure, it curbs into the armpit (don't know if that makes sense), so that the entire boob is in the cup. She said (and truly), you'll feel the difference, and just know, that you've got the right size


----------



## she (Jul 6, 2010)

almost all of my bras are from the very sexy line at victorias secret. i am a 34DD.

however... i know that even there it can change depending on collection, i have a strapless from thats not from the very sexy line and it is a 36D, but i must say it doesn't fit as nicely as my others, but they don't offer the 34DD in that collection


----------



## rosegasm (May 5, 2011)

I know this thread is kinda old, but just to let you ladies know, Skinny Cow is having another event for bra fittings (you'll receive a free bra in the mail), drinks, and ice cream! There's a few cities, hopefully there's one near you!

http://www.eventbrite.com/org/1095580755?s=3415453

  	I'll be going to the NYC one!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

rosegasm said:


> I know this thread is kinda old, but just to let you ladies know, Skinny Cow is having another event for bra fittings (you'll receive a free bra in the mail), drinks, and ice cream! There's a few cities, hopefully there's one near you!
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.com/org/1095580755?s=3415453
> 
> I'll be going to the NYC one!


  	sounds like fun!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

I've long given up trying to find out what my "bra" size is. No one at stores does it correctly and they always bring to me styles and sizes that are completely wrong.  I go into our local Kohls or Sears and just grab a myriad of sizes in styles I like and allow myself time to try them on.  My size varies according to brand, style and material. The same brand can make two bras, but of different sizes. One might fit me great and the other too tight or puckering as though I shrunk!  Some squish them together and others are not enough support.  VS is just a laugh for me because I hate underwire bras and so when I finally do find a few that fit well I stock up and am all set for years!  I hate buying bras!


----------

